# Madama vs Signora



## KlausM

Bonjour,

Peut-on employer le mot "madama" pour s'adresser à une dame que l'on respecte ou faut-il se restreindre à "signora".
Si non, pourquoi l'opéra de Puccini ne s'appelle-t-il pas
_Signora Butterfly_ ?


----------



## alenaro

Le mot _Madama_ est vraiment vieux! C'est comme dire _Madonna_, c'est à dire _Mia donna_,_ Mia signora_. Personne ne l'utilise plus en Italie. Il parait que c'était le titre utilisé, ça fait longtemps, pour s'adresser aux femmes des chevaliers, voir ici. En France on l'utilise encore, en Italie non.


----------



## Huginn

Il faut rajouter aussi que cette tournure a acquis un sens plutôt pejoratif dernièrement, me paraît-il..

En plus, je sais pas dans d'autres régions mais à Turin ce mot est utilisé aussi pour désigner familièrement la "police".


----------



## ursu-lab

La madama est la police ou la maîtresse d'un bordel aussi...


----------



## Corsicum

« _La Madama_ » Je le place très volontiers en Français de façon péjorative quand une Dame est très prétentieuse et autoritaire, cela est parfaitement compris, même si ce n’est pas du Français !


----------



## ursu-lab

L'opera de Puccini s'appelle "madama Butterfly", car il est né le 1854 (il y a 150 ans),  et pourquoi Puccini s'est inspiré d'une tragédie de l'auteur David Belasco, ce qui a sa fois s'inspirait du livre "Madame Butterfly" de John Luther Long (1894). Aujourd'hui "madama", en Italie, c'est seulement la police ou la maîtresse...


----------

